# San bernardino county, CA - Pure 9mo. Old GSD



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just found this girl on petfinder that is going to be euthanized this week due to overcrowding at shelter. Someone please get her! I can't because I already have four dogs!

PET Find Pets


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Woof! Will you adopt me? I would love to become part of your family. Notes per volunteer: Nellie is super sweet and gets along great with any size of a dog. I found her cuddled up with the lab she shared her cage with, and it was the sweetest sight. Super sweet pup! and in danger of being PTS this week. 4/15
PET ID# (and age): A423656 (9 MONTHS OLD)


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is another one from the same shelter! She's 3 months old


PET Find Pets


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

mocamacho92, Please make sure you follow the posting guidelines for the rescue section. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html

Each dog should have it's own thread with proper title. It is helpful if you copy the picture and all relevant information into the post.


----------

